# Ireland to Canada,1st Visitor PLEASE ADVISE



## Canadabound1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello all, firstly this is my first time logging in here so please offer some advice. I can see from previous posts you are a knowledgable bunch!
Firstly, I've done so much research over the past few days that my brain is now after freezing and I think discussing with you guys will be more efficient.
Myself, husband and young child want to move to Canada. We are not on THE LIST. I've been advised to get an offer of employment (AEO)-I've sent off a load of cv's but I know it's highly unlikely that someone is going to want to go through extra paperwork just to hire us when we're not even in the country yet. As we have a young child I don't want to take off on holiday & find work when there. I would prefer to be organised. 
Husband: Works for paving company (he has a trade cert in other trade but never worked at his qualification job type).
Myself: Financial services - with diploma. 
I really want to go & there are always hurdles & they can always be overcome so I'm trying to think of all possible routes. (No family in Canada and we don't want to start business there). 
The PNP route; what do you guys think about applying for jobs in quieter provinces where there is still employment eg. a more rural area for example - do I still need a job offer to take this route? And if so does the job have to be on a list also if I did manage to get offered one? The more research I do the more disheartened I am. I was positive at start as we are totally mindset on the move. I don't want to lose faith yet coz I haven't even started the paperwork yet-too early in the game to lose yet! I hope by discussing with you all I will get a few words of encouragement / alternative options -but do be honest. One more thing, for those who do go PNP route-if you eventually get citizenship are you tied to that Province at all or are you free to roam Canada and find work elsewhere?Thanks.


----------

